
Concepts lacking in computer science academia - mbbaig
https://mbbaig.blog/2017/08/20/what-is-lacking-in-computer-science-university-programs/
======
PaulHoule
Computer Science is an odd field.

In the early 1970s, IBM failed to produce a multitasking, multi-user
timesharing system that customers could stand.

Academic researchers developed VM, a virtual machines system. IBM's lack of a
coherent operating system vision became a non-issue because a site could run
different operating systems at the same time under VM. Circa 1980 a mainframe
developer would spin up an OS instance in a VM, and spin up more OS instances
in the VM if they want to run more tasks.

Although many think of mainframes as dinosaurs, it took PCs 30 years to get to
that point.

There is part of computer science which is timeless, which is part of
mathematics. There is also part of it that is so future-oriented, that the
ideas will only bear fruit 20 or 30 years from now.

The 4-yr university aims to educate you for a lifetime, not to get your first
job.

~~~
mbbaig
I agree that there are parts of the program that are timeless. Those parts as
I mentioned are very useful. But I feel clean code at very least should be
part of that. Even if frameworks aren't.

But the first thing we do when getting out of university is look for a job.
And uni is supposed to prepare for you that in my opinion.

